# Gasoline prices



## Geoffrey0256 (Oct 11, 2021)

Has anyone heard if lyft and Uber is going to increase the base rate for drivers, I am in Pennsylvania gasoline overnight is now in average $4.02 a gallon with rumors we could be looking at $6 a gallon by mid April and the prices just not profitable to drive anymore


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

Nope, no reason to raise driver rates, after all lower rates mean more money!

Seriously though, they just don't seem to give a hoot.


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

Geoffrey0256 said:


> Has anyone heard if lyft and Uber is going to increase the base rate for drivers, I am in Pennsylvania gasoline overnight is now in average $4.02 a gallon with rumors we could be looking at $6 a gallon by mid April and the prices just not profitable to drive anymore


I've been doing this for 5 years and
I only ever got a raise of a nickle a mile once
Uber doesnt gaf about the price of gas
They dont buy any.
The paxes dont care about gas costs or your time
Do it or dont neither care one bit...


----------



## EngineerAtHeart (Nov 8, 2018)

Geoffrey0256 said:


> Has anyone heard if lyft and Uber is going to increase the base rate for drivers, I am in Pennsylvania gasoline overnight is now in average $4.02 a gallon with rumors we could be looking at $6 a gallon by mid April and the prices just not profitable to drive anymore


Doubt it,
Need to drive a cheap efficient car and gas prices won't matter.

My car only get 27mpg.
At $2.50/gal my cost was $.093/mile.
At $3.50/gal my cost is $.13/mile
At $5.00/gal my cost would be $.185/mile

My expenses would effectively double but my expenses are only 10% of my earning. I self-maintain and the car is worth less than $3,000. So with high gas prices by expenses would only become 20%.


----------



## Illini (Mar 14, 2019)

EngineerAtHeart said:


> Doubt it,
> Need to drive a cheap efficient car and gas prices won't matter.
> 
> My car only get 27mpg.
> ...


Translation - this is an earnings cut.


----------



## #1husler (Aug 22, 2017)

Geoffrey0256 said:


> Has anyone heard if lyft and Uber is going to increase the base rate for drivers, I am in Pennsylvania gasoline overnight is now in average $4.02 a gallon with rumors we could be looking at $6 a gallon by mid April and the prices just not profitable to drive anymore


No, and neither will..but instead both are increasingly offering surge/bonus, and Gryft has ramped up streaks....I think it'll continue to trend this way...because prices at the pump will force ants in gas guzzlers off the road, significantly cutting RS cars plying the road...likely down to only the most fuel efficient cars and/or fuel inefficient cars driven by "hobbyists" who drive "for fun" and not money (yes, Tucson has MANY during winter).


----------



## bobby747 (Dec 29, 2015)

They dont need to raise us. just lower their cut to 20%


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

bobby747 said:


> They dont need to raise us. just lower their cut to 20%


Really, you know they made 60k off
9 months of my work last year.... 60k!!!
What kinda people do they have running
that freakin company that could make 
that much money off of one guy
and still be blowing through investors 
money after over 5 years in operation?


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

EngineerAtHeart said:


> Doubt it,
> Need to drive a cheap efficient car and gas prices won't matter.
> 
> My car only get 27mpg.
> ...


So what you are saying is that it's "ONLY" an 11 percent cut.


----------



## bobby747 (Dec 29, 2015)

25rides7daysaweek said:


> Really, you know they made 60k off
> 9 months of my work last year.... 60k!!!
> What kinda people do they have running
> that freakin company that could make
> ...


They make 40% off our pay..depending how smart we are
.ie. long hauling. Waiting 3 mins to end each trip $1 net x 60 rides $60 a week extra.. I don't have the petty patience. But you should


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

bobby747 said:


> They make 40% off our pay..depending how smart we are
> .ie. long hauling. Waiting 3 mins to end each trip $1 net x 60 rides $60 a week extra.. I don't have the petty patience. But you should


I wasnt complaining about
how much I get paid 
just how they were blowing theres 
long hauling wouldnt pay here
Our quests are too strong
(One week I made I think $1000 extra)
To be wasting any of my time at .21 minute


----------



## EV Driver (Jun 17, 2017)




----------



## bobby747 (Dec 29, 2015)

Our max is 90 rides for $450 Thursday thur sunday...


----------



## Atavar (Aug 11, 2018)

They will not raise rates so long as there is an abundant supply of drivers. If you want to see rates increased stop driving


----------



## WI_Hedgehog (Aug 16, 2021)

Geoffrey0256 said:


> Has anyone heard if lyft and Uber is going to increase the base rate  for drivers, I am in Pennsylvania gasoline overnight is now in average $4.02 a gallon with rumors we could be looking at $6 a gallon by mid April and the prices just not profitable to drive anymore


Wait until you see your income tax bill--that's not exactly going to pay for all these "free injections" at the current rate of taxation... (not a political statement, observation only)

And of course if fuel prices go up, so do product prices as it costs money to make and ship stuff...if stuff costs more you have to make more money, otherwise your disposable income is effectively going down.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Geoffrey0256 said:


> Has anyone heard if lyft and Uber is going to increase the base rate for drivers, I am in Pennsylvania gasoline overnight is now in average $4.02 a gallon with rumors we could be looking at $6 a gallon by mid April and the prices just not profitable to drive anymore


$4.02 ??
Really?

I'm paying over $5 a gallon.
In Cali.


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

EngineerAtHeart said:


> My expenses would effectively double but my expenses are only 10% of my earning. I self-maintain and the car is worth less than $3,000. So with high gas prices by expenses would only become 20%.


Used car prices are up. Your car is probably worth at least $5600 if it is eligible for Uber.


----------



## Uberdmvdriver (Nov 3, 2020)

Geoffrey0256 said:


> Has anyone heard if lyft and Uber is going to increase the base rate for drivers, I am in Pennsylvania gasoline overnight is now in average $4.02 a gallon with rumors we could be looking at $6 a gallon by mid April and the prices just not profitable to drive anymore


Very good question. But neither companies are not motivated to do so, even if the gas goes up to $8 per gallon for several reasons:

A. There is no driver shortage. 
B. There is a plethora of drivers who are willing to work for low wages and for pennies.
C. Many drivers are scared and are addicted to rideshare. 
D. Many drivers have been psychologically hooked to the RS avalanche of short term consecutive trips tricks, quests and short term surges and fake surges.

The end result is the driver suffers.


----------



## Gone_in_60_seconds (Jan 21, 2018)

Geoffrey0256 said:


> Has anyone heard if lyft and Uber is going to increase the base rate for drivers, I am in Pennsylvania gasoline overnight is now in average $4.02 a gallon with rumors we could be looking at $6 a gallon by mid April and the prices just not profitable to drive anymore


hahahahahahahahahahahahaha....in your dreams.


----------



## #1husler (Aug 22, 2017)

Geoffrey0256 said:


> Has anyone heard if lyft and Uber is going to increase the base rate for drivers, I am in Pennsylvania gasoline overnight is now in average $4.02 a gallon with rumors we could be looking at $6 a gallon by mid April and the prices just not profitable to drive anymore


No, because they don't have to....my market U/L still seems to have enough "full time"/"only job" ants willing to drive at current base rates and/or chase around very meager "consecutive rides" bonus/Quest so why offer more?....if anything U/L are dishing out worthwhile surge/bonus rates as needed (rush hour, bar/club close, special events), but even those are very limited.


----------



## Steve_TX (Feb 2, 2016)

25rides7daysaweek said:


> I've been doing this for 5 years and
> I only ever got a raise of a nickle a mile once
> Uber doesnt gaf about the price of gas
> They dont buy any.
> ...


Which is exactly why I don’t anymore!


----------



## PukersAreAlwaysYourFault (Mar 25, 2021)

Yeah, they're gonna get right on it. Accommodating you is what they do best. Be on the lookout.


----------

